

Ask HN: Who on HN is based in/from Singapore? - gnus

#midnightcuriosity<p>Say hi and maybe a little on what you do!
======
gnus
Since I posted this.. Hi! I'm Sung and I work on One Cent Movement
(onecentmovement.org) where we are turning everyday transactions into
opportunities to do good and Method (methodnow.com - website revamping) where
we digital products/services that people enjoy using.

Looking forward to hearing from you guys!

